# 1 series M coupe - first official pics



## Kell

More here.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... es/254497/


----------



## Jen-TT

not a fan of that front bumper, looks too much like an aftermarket add on that belongs in a max power mag!


----------



## BLinky

one has to question why.


----------



## Fictorious

135i would be my preferred 1 series, that's just a bit too "look at me!" whereas 135i is 300bhp (350++ when remapped) and still 34mpg and doesn't look like it's gone through halfords.


----------



## Charlie

Not a massive fan either, is that the Stig driving 

Charlie


----------



## Kell




----------



## Jen-TT

one thing i do like is the wheels


----------



## Dash

That's one ugly car.

Anybody else getting a hint of 80's?


----------



## jdn

Naff as well as ugly.


----------



## Charlie

Kell said:


>


Bloody hell that has so many angles it is a ruddy mish mash - oh well it is only a BMW 

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet

One ugly ass on the car.

I can imagine who will buy it. Mr Arrogant who can't drive well & gets aggressive!

A deflated M5, deflated to a M3, deflated again creating mini-Me M1!!

Thanks for sharing not my cup of tea! Time to drink some though.


----------



## oceans7

Dash said:


> That's one ugly car.
> 
> Anybody else getting a hint of 80's?


 I was just thinking that.


----------



## kmpowell

Love the way that people's first comments are about it's looks... not that fact that on paper (and after many jounalist' test drive testimonies) it's better than an M3 and capable of whipping everything in it's class, including the TTRS!

As somebody who lives with a 1er coupe everyday, I am in a position to give the opinion that the looks do grow on you... to the poont where I NOW look back at the car when I leave it, more so than when I first got it. I think the so called 'obscure' looks make it a thing of proportinal beauty, and pictures never do it justice. The pictures quoted in this thread are not the best, I agree, but have a look at the pics on Bimmerfile and tell me it's not something aggressively special. It looks awesome to me, there's no mistaking the power or potential. A lot of cars these days are all show and no go, this certainly isn't.

The thing that makes it great is the M LSD, rear M3 track, and bits GALORE from the M parts bin, to make it not only superior, but worlds apart from the 135i.

I think its going to be a future classic. and I can't wait to see it starting to go head to head with its competitors.

And yes, I've had a deposit of intent down at my dealer, awaiting price and further information to be released.


----------



## Charlie

kmpowell said:


> Love the way that people's first comments are about it's looks...


Course they are buddy, that's what's been posted up 

Charlie


----------



## Fictorious

kmpowell said:


> Love the way that people's first comments are about it's looks... not that fact that on paper (and after many jounalist' test drive testimonies) it's better than an M3 and capable of whipping everything in it's class, including the TTRS!
> 
> As somebody who lives with a 1er coupe everyday, I am in a position to give the opinion that the looks do grow on you... to the poont where I NOW look back at the car when I leave it, more so than when I first got it. I think the so called 'obscure' looks make it a thing of proportinal beauty, and pictures never do it justice. The pictures quoted in this thread are not the best, I agree, but have a look at the pics on Bimmerfile and tell me it's not something aggressively special. It looks awesome to me, there's no mistaking the power or potential. A lot of cars these days are all show and no go, this certainly isn't.
> 
> The thing that makes it great is the M LSD, rear M3 track, and bits GALORE from the M parts bin, to make it not only superior, but worlds apart from the 135i.
> 
> I think its going to be a future classic. and I can't wait to see it starting to go head to head with its competitors.
> 
> And yes, I've had a deposit of intent down at my dealer, awaiting price and further information to be released.


The 135 is butt ugly but good enough to make me love it, this one... just too ugly, and it will be a massive price hike over the 135 which is a great car anyway.


----------



## CraigW

Fictorious said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the way that people's first comments are about it's looks... not that fact that on paper (and after many jounalist' test drive testimonies) it's better than an M3 and capable of whipping everything in it's class, including the TTRS!
> 
> As somebody who lives with a 1er coupe everyday, I am in a position to give the opinion that the looks do grow on you... to the poont where I NOW look back at the car when I leave it, more so than when I first got it. I think the so called 'obscure' looks make it a thing of proportinal beauty, and pictures never do it justice. The pictures quoted in this thread are not the best, I agree, but have a look at the pics on Bimmerfile and tell me it's not something aggressively special. It looks awesome to me, there's no mistaking the power or potential. A lot of cars these days are all show and no go, this certainly isn't.
> 
> The thing that makes it great is the M LSD, rear M3 track, and bits GALORE from the M parts bin, to make it not only superior, but worlds apart from the 135i.
> 
> I think its going to be a future classic. and I can't wait to see it starting to go head to head with its competitors.
> 
> And yes, I've had a deposit of intent down at my dealer, awaiting price and further information to be released.
> 
> 
> 
> The 135 is butt ugly but good enough to make me love it, this one... just too ugly, and it will be a massive price hike over the 135 which is a great car anyway.
Click to expand...

I think they are quoting £40k which is TTRS territory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLinky

so.. what kind of driver would buy one of these instead of say.... a TTRS or a M3?


----------



## Kell

BLinky said:


> so.. what kind of driver would buy one of these instead of say.... a TTRS or a M3?


The kind of driver that prefers the way a car drives over and above the way it looks.

I think you can discount the M3 as it's 50+ grand before you add any options. So that leaves the TTRS. The TT is undoubtedly the better looking, but I reckon the BMW will run rings around it in terms of all the things that matter when you buy a 'sports' car.

That said, I'd still buy the TT if I was in a position to. Just in the same way that I'd have bought bought the A6 3.0TDi if we could have afforded one over the better driving 5 series we ended up with. For most people, they only ever drive at a fraction of their car's ability, so for the most part, they like a car that goes quickly in a straight line and looks good.

Finally, on Kev's point of growing to like your car the more you have it. The same is true of our 5. I certainly thought it was an ugly car when it came out, but I think it's purposeful, striking and handsome now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsburger

Kell said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> so.. what kind of driver would buy one of these instead of say.... a TTRS or a M3?
> 
> 
> 
> The kind of driver that prefers the way a car drives over and above the way it looks.
Click to expand...

Yep, 335 bhp, rear wheel drive, fine steering. What`s not to like if you`re looking for a driver`s car?

Looks are subjective, I don`t think it suits that colour but for the money I like it.

In a few years time it`ll make a cracking buy.


----------



## jdn

kmpowell said:


> Love the way that people's first comments are about it's looks... not that fact that on paper (and after many jounalist' test drive testimonies) it's better than an M3 and capable of whipping everything in it's class, including the TTRS!
> 
> As somebody who lives with a 1er coupe everyday, I am in a position to give the opinion that the looks do grow on you... to the poont where I NOW look back at the car when I leave it, more so than when I first got it. I think the so called 'obscure' looks make it a thing of proportinal beauty, and pictures never do it justice. The pictures quoted in this thread are not the best, I agree, but have a look at the pics on Bimmerfile and tell me it's not something aggressively special. It looks awesome to me, there's no mistaking the power or potential. A lot of cars these days are all show and no go, this certainly isn't.
> 
> The thing that makes it great is the M LSD, rear M3 track, and bits GALORE from the M parts bin, to make it not only superior, but worlds apart from the 135i.
> 
> I think its going to be a future classic. and I can't wait to see it starting to go head to head with its competitors.
> 
> And yes, I've had a deposit of intent down at my dealer, awaiting price and further information to be released.


Well, none of us have driven one but we have seen the pics... :roll:

I am sure it will drive well given the heritage, but man, it is ugly.


----------



## kmpowell

jdn said:


> but man, it is ugly.


In _your_ opinion. To be fair you like the looks of the Jag that you had as a prize, personally though I think it's a god awful mess of old age cliches, but that's just my opinion (each to their own). The 1er coupe has always been Marmite, and I hated it when I first saw it in 2007. But boy has it grown on me (to the point where I now own one), and boy do I like the 1M... I think it's utterly stunning. Just a shame there's only three colours available.

Priced at only £40k, that makes it £6k cheaper than a TTRS and more importantly £13.5k cheaper than a M3!... with a spec sheet as follows, what's not to like...

Full brochure available FROM HERE

*ENGINE/TRANSMISSION:*
* Free revving twin-turbocharged, all aluminum, 3.0L inline 6 cylinder engine, with direct injection
* 340hp @ 5900rpm
* 332lb-ft torque from 1500-4500rpm (with +37lb-ft overboost)
* 7,000 rpm redline
* 4.7 second 0-60mph
* 13.2 second quarter mile
* M Drive button actives razor sharp throttle response program
* 6-speed manual transmission with dry sump cooling system and 3.15:1 final drive ratio, with M gearshift knob
* Upgraded flywheel for use with high torque

*BODY/SUSPENSION:*
* High strength steel unibody with widened fenders and track
* Metal roof panel (saves 35lbs over 1-series with moonroof)
* Aluminum suspension from E90/E92 M3. Virtually all of the front-end components are aluminum; virtually every detail on the five-arm rear axle is made of aluminum
* Weight balance of 51.7% front 48.3% rear
* Weighs in at 1,495kg DIN (3,296 lbs, preliminary)

*BRAKES/WHEELS:*
* Brakes from M3 featuring internally-vented, cross drilled cast icon discs - 14.2 inch front, 13.8 inch rear. Each disc is connected to a floating aluminum hub by cast-in stainless-steel pins which reduces the thermal loads on the discs, thus increasing their performance and service life.
* Dash display brake wear indicator monitors condition of the brake linings.
* M3 Competition / M3 GTS competition wheels - 19x9" with 245/35/19 tires front and 19x10" w/ 265/35/19 tires rear
* Rack-and-pinion steering with hydralic power steering (Servotronic)

*M DIFFERENTIAL*
* Variable M differential lock for optimum rear wheel drive traction
* MDM (M Dynamic Mode) mode allows less intervention from DSC system for more oversteer and maximum performance

*AERODYNAMICS: AIR CURTAINS*
Air curtains, used here for the first time in a BMW production vehicle, improve air flow around the wheel arches with the benefit of significantly reduced turbulence. This innovative aerodynamic feature consists of openings in the outer section of the lower front fascia that route high-pressure air through ducts at each front corner. The ducts are approximately 10 x 3 centimeters wide and are designed to channel air to openings at the front of each wheel arch, where it is discharged through a very narrow opening at high speed. The escaping air stream covers the side of the front wheels like a curtain, thereby reducing aerodynamically unfavorable turbulence around the rotating wheels. (Technology stems from BMW Vision Efficientdynamics).


----------



## Fictorious

It is BMW though so £40k is actually £50k once you've specced up some carpets, leather interior, a radio etc.


----------



## kmpowell

Fictorious said:


> It is BMW though so £40k is actually £50k once you've specced up some carpets, leather interior, a radio etc.


Nothing like churning old stereotypes out hey... :roll: Did you know that BMW now have a better level of equipment as standard across pretty much it's entire range, in comparison to Audi? 'tis true

With things like 19" alloys, PDC, xenon lights, cruise control, auto wipers & lights, auto dimming mirrors, tyre pressure warning, all as standard on the 1M... I'll only want to tick a few items, so my spec will be;

1 Series M Coupe - £39,990.00
uni - Alpine White - £0.00
494 - Seat heating, front - £265.00
644 - Bluetooth telephone preparation - £545.00
654 - DAB digital radio - £320.00
663 - BMW Professional radio with single CD player (with MP3 playback capability) - £150.00
676 - Loudspeaker system - BMW Business - £385.00
6FL - USB audio interface - £210.00
6NF - Telephone USB audio interface - £70.00

Total - £41,935.00. Which I think is an utter bargain when you consider the equivalent TTRS weighs in touching £50k, and even then things like DAB and USB music over phone aren't available from Audi.


----------



## TT_Broonster

Well, I think it's a stunning car personally [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## gcp

I'm with Kev, only wouldn't have a new one.
Will be interesting to see how compares to E46 M3 as a more natural successor than E92 imo


----------



## jdn

Are there any real pics of a it in a half normal colour? Might look a little more ordinary when not made to look like something out of GT5...?

Does look like it will be reasonable value for money if it does drive well.

Always seems to remind me of this image though...


----------



## kmpowell

jdn said:


> Are there any real pics of a it in a half normal colour?


Nope - nothing's available yet apart from a few Photoshop renders found HERE.

The car is only going to be available in Valencia Orange, Sapphire Black and Alpine White, so I'm guessing BMW's rationale was to show it in the previous unseen colour first to give people a clue as to what it looks like (given everybody knows what White and Black look like).


----------



## Spandex

Don't really get the comments about it being ugly because of the body kit... The TTRS is hardly a shrinking violet in the looks department. If an M/RS car can't be a bit brash then what can?


----------



## JNmercury00

lovely looking beast!


----------



## senwar

kmpowell said:


> Nothing like churning old stereotypes out hey... :roll: Did you know that BMW now have a better level of equipment as standard across pretty much it's entire range, in comparison to Audi? 'tis true
> 
> With things like 19" alloys, PDC, xenon lights, cruise control, auto wipers & lights, auto dimming mirrors, tyre pressure warning, all as standard on the 1M... I'll only want to tick a few items, so my spec will be;
> 
> 1 Series M Coupe - £39,990.00
> uni - Alpine White - £0.00
> 494 - Seat heating, front - £265.00
> 644 - Bluetooth telephone preparation - £545.00
> 654 - DAB digital radio - £320.00
> 663 - BMW Professional radio with single CD player (with MP3 playback capability) - £150.00
> 676 - Loudspeaker system - BMW Business - £385.00
> 6FL - USB audio interface - £210.00
> 6NF - Telephone USB audio interface - £70.00
> 
> Total - £41,935.00. Which I think is an utter bargain when you consider the equivalent TTRS weighs in touching £50k, and even then things like DAB and USB music over phone aren't available from Audi.


Sorry but that is quite a ludicrous price for a 1 series regardless of it being an M.

Astonishing.

I paid £42,200 for my Z4M in 2007 and whilst I thought that car was stunning both to look at (after I put the CSL's on) and drive, I thought that was approx £6-10k overpriced at the time.

£40k+ for a 1 series is ridiculous whether it looks nice or not. It went through me paying £21k for my 120d m sport coupe!

By the way - to compare to the TTRS - also another ludicrously priced car.


----------



## jampott

They are going to do a 2-tone (yellow/red) version, and the pics for that have just been released.


----------



## kmpowell

A 360 degree rotating in studio video of the 1M, as well as a bit of minor revving action at 1:52 and 4:12.





 (full size video here)






"Stunning" is the only word I can think of to describe it, ooozing aggression and purpose [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

I can't wait to start seeing real world comparison tests, this could be something very special indeed [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Spandex

Some Nurburgring times:

http://jalopnik.com/5712890/bmw-1-series-m-rounds-nurburgring-slower-than-audi-tt+rs


----------



## garyc

The M3 wups the RS5 and most other comers, in most pubs and mags. M Division do not slap their badges on cars lightly.

I'd expect the M1 to do the same to it's Audi peers, namely TTRS. Price wise, it already has advantage over both TTRS and Cayman, spec for spec. Looks are subkective and for me the roof/c pillar realtionship of the 1 coupe, has never held the grace and flow that the c pillar of the 3 coupes hold.

Think 135/335 series chassis with m diff and dangly bits, minus high revving V8. Seems a good recipe to me.


----------



## jdn

Busy with a tinge of 'Halfords' about it - messy front spoiler, fussy wingmirrors, dreadful rear end. All my opinion of course.

It will probably drive beautifully.

How much better would it look with a rear end more akin to the z coupe lines?


----------



## Guest

M Version of Boxster?

All looks very 'aftermarket'. On the verge of tacky.

All my opinion of course, but as i have a first class honours degree in product design, my opinion is better than yours


----------



## kmpowell

jdn said:


> messy front spoiler


I love it personally, I think the integration of the 'Air Curtains' is design brilliance. It's something new and I'm sure it'll grow on people, especially when you compare it to the horrendous 'aluminum pack' Audi offer on the TTRS.



jdn said:


> fussy wingmirrors


I agree, the M3 style mirrors don't work at all. They look "stuck on".



jdn said:


> dreadful rear end. How much better would it look with a rear end more akin to the z coupe lines?


Are you talking side profile or rear end profile?


----------



## TT_Broonster

The rear end is just stunning IMO - very agressive looking and much like the M3 with the tailpipes. I like it alot.

The side view just looks very average - it's just like a normal 1'er Coupe. It's just doesn't look muscular enough. Same with the front & bonnet area - it's still too average looking and is missing something.

That said, I'd have one in a shot and would certainly pick the 1M over a TTRS on looks. Overall, I think it's a stunning looking machine [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jdn

kmpowell said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> messy front spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I love it personally, I think the integration of the 'Air Curtains' is design brilliance. It's something new and I'm sure it'll grow on people, especially when you compare it to the horrendous 'aluminum pack' Audi offer on the TTRS.
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> fussy wingmirrors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, the M3 style mirrors don't work at all. They look "stuck on".
> 
> 
> 
> jdn said:
> 
> 
> 
> dreadful rear end. How much better would it look with a rear end more akin to the z coupe lines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you talking side profile or rear end profile?
Click to expand...

Side profile mainly - the squat line into the boot is what jars for me.

Still, as you say it will probably grow on me - usually when seen one in the metal.


----------



## CraigW

TT_Broonster said:


> The rear end is just stunning IMO - very agressive looking and much like the M3 with the tailpipes. I like it alot.
> 
> The side view just looks very average - it's just like a normal 1'er Coupe. It's just doesn't look muscular enough. Same with the front & bonnet area - it's still too average looking and is missing something.
> 
> That said, I'd have one in a shot and would certainly pick the 1M over a TTRS on looks. Overall, I think it's a stunning looking machine [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Agree with what you say about the rear of the 1M but don't know how you can say it's a better looking car than the RS :?


----------



## ronin

Very funny, though reminds me of when someone bought a z4 on here and I posted the picture of homers car he designed for his brother. Toys out the pram


----------



## BLinky

I hate that car so much, from now on I am going to pretend to like it just to be weird.


----------



## Wolfsburger

BMW have released a new video (it`s on Pistonheads....) and it sounds lovely!

Even the orange colour looks good in the sun.


----------



## kmpowell

The first white one has broken cover in a Dutch showroom...


----------



## Guest

That front end is truly awful.


----------



## JNmercury00

manphibian said:


> That front end is truly awful.


Agreed, it looked quite nice in previous pics but he the front looks horrible there. Think it needs the numberplate to break it up.


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> M Division do not slap their badges on cars lightly.


*cough* X6M *cough* X5M *cough*


----------



## Spandex

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> M Division do not slap their badges on cars lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* X6M *cough* X5M *cough*
Click to expand...

The X5M and X6M cars are complete monsters... They're a testament to what the M division can achieve with whatever they're given. The fact that they're ugly and pointless is neither here nor there.

Read any review of those two cars and the no one will fault them mechanically. Obviously, they're both ridiculous and only a madman would buy them but that doesn't take away from how impressive they are.


----------



## jampott

Spandex said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> M Division do not slap their badges on cars lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* X6M *cough* X5M *cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The X5M and X6M cars are complete monsters... They're a testament to what the M division can achieve with whatever they're given. The fact that they're ugly and pointless is neither here nor there.
> 
> Read any review of those two cars and the no one will fault them mechanically. Obviously, they're both ridiculous and only a madman would buy them but that doesn't take away from how impressive they are.
Click to expand...

My point is, just because a car has an "M" badge, doesn't automatically make it "brilliant". BMW's M Division do, indeed, slap their badges on all manner of shite and have done over the years.

Not even Audi have (yet) scraped that barrel by making a Q7RS. :roll:  :lol:

Those cars, whilst they may be "brilliant" technically (based on what the starting point which the M Division had to work with) absolutely show that BMW are happy to dilute their M branding by sticking the badge onto something VERY far removed from the otherwise pretty decent M3. Gary's point seems to be that they only make "good" M cars. I picked a couple of recent examples to refute this.


----------



## Spandex

jampott said:


> Those cars, whilst they may be "brilliant" technically (based on what the starting point which the M Division had to work with) absolutely show that BMW are happy to dilute their M branding by sticking the badge onto something VERY far removed from the otherwise pretty decent M3. Gary's point seems to be that they only make "good" M cars. I picked a couple of recent examples to refute this.


Well, the X5 and X6 are both very good cars, with the M versions being even better. I'm not sure what it is you think is bad about them. Their looks are certainly not to everyones taste and it's safe to argue that no one actually _needs_ a 550hp 4x4 that's not designed to go off-road but I don't think that makes them bad cars.

The M division isn't all about honed track weapons... The E60 M5 is arguably a stunning car and absolutely deserving of the M badge, but it's not a track tool.


----------



## jampott

Spandex said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those cars, whilst they may be "brilliant" technically (based on what the starting point which the M Division had to work with) absolutely show that BMW are happy to dilute their M branding by sticking the badge onto something VERY far removed from the otherwise pretty decent M3. Gary's point seems to be that they only make "good" M cars. I picked a couple of recent examples to refute this.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the X5 and X6 are both very good cars, with the M versions being even better. I'm not sure what it is you think is bad about them. Their looks are certainly not to everyones taste and it's safe to argue that no one actually _needs_ a 550hp 4x4 that's not designed to go off-road but I don't think that makes them bad cars.
> 
> The M division isn't all about honed track weapons... The E60 M5 is arguably a stunning car and absolutely deserving of the M badge, but it's not a track tool.
Click to expand...

I disagree. "M" customers have a right to expect a very narrow interpretation of the badge, just as Audi's RS customers do too.

I'm also not alone in thinking that.

Carbuyer.co.uk


> What's it like to drive?
> Impressive - but not as exciting as an M car should be. You have to hand it to BMW for the way the X6 M handles. There's bags of grip from the x-Drive four-wheel-drive system and zero body roll thanks to the computer-controlled dampers. But there is no getting away from the fact that this is a hulking great SUV and, as a result, is prone to far more understeer than you'd expect for something wearing an M badge. It's a similar story with the engine. There's bags of torque and the mid range punch is massively impressive. However, you don't get the same thrill revving the twin turbo V8 as you do the other M engines. And it doesn't sound as good either.
> 
> Verdict
> 
> As a stand alone car the X6 M is an impressive piece of kit. However, while it's amazingly fast, it's not really that much better then the normal twin-turbo V8 model. And the harsh fact is it doesn't feel like a proper M car. It's just not entertaining enough. Still, if you are in the market for the maddest, baddest SUV of them all - look no further.


Evo


> ...the most wrong-headed idea BMW's Motorsport division has had in its mostly glorious 37-year history. Indeed, it appears to be a flat contradiction of the thing that, at one time, it vowed it would never do: an SUV. (In fact it's done two - there's an X5M as well.) From this flows the other supposed M-badge no-nos: turbocharging, automatic transmission and four-wheel drive.
> 
> +Very fast, safe, refined and comfortable
> -Lacks the M factor


MSN Cars


> But the X6M is more prone to understeer so you enter corners more gingerly, patiently find the grip and then take advantage of the four-wheel drive by rocketing out of corners. It does a superb job even if it isn't that exciting.
> 
> The problem is driving the X6M round here isn't as involving or terrifying as the M5 or M3. It feels just like any other X6, albeit a very fast one. If going quickly in a straight line is your bag you'll love it; there is something perversely satisfyingly about hustling at speed a car of this size.


Those were (literally) the first 3 reviews I dug out when searching X6M in Google.


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> M Division do not slap their badges on cars lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* X6M *cough* X5M *cough*
Click to expand...

Ah, completely overlooked those £80K sheds. 

M Division sold out. However if they use the revenue from fat f**kers buying X5,6Ms to produce better core M cars, namely 3 and 5 variants, then so be it. Just like Porsche did flogging rebadged Touregs to pay for 997 and racing programme development.

*sigh* Auto world changing. Only a few years ago Audi: "RS cars and sporting derivatives will always feature turbocharged engines, that is an Audi brand characteristic. Then RS4 V8, R8 etc. A few years ago also BMW M division, "You will never see a turbocharged 4*4 BMW with M Division badging. M cars have high revving n/a engines for best response."

Seems the two brands swapped ideals. Mind you when I hear that next 3 series will feature a 3 pot 1.5L 150hp diesel....*sigh*


----------



## W7 PMC

TBH, i agree with Tim, the BMW M Marque along with the Audi RS Marque have both been sufficiently diluted to take away their appeal.

Initial Audi RS was the RS2 from which the B5 RS4 was born (both built by Quattro GmbH NOT Audi), then the RS6 arrived which was a little more mainstream as is was assembled by Audi, not Quattro. Following on from this you had the B7 RS4 & the C6 RS6 which are/were expected as a natural follow on & in keeping with the range.

However we now have the TTRS :lol: & an RS5 as well as an expected RS3 next year. Why all of a sudden have Audi decided to slap an RS model into the A3 & TT range. I certainly feel it's very diluted & now RS'S & M's give a less exclusive ownership offering.

We now have M's all over the BMW range & exactly as was the case with Audi. BMW had just 2 main M's that enthusiasts sought & that was the M3 & M5, simples


----------



## Spandex

W7 PMC said:


> We now have M's all over the BMW range & exactly as was the case with Audi. BMW had just 2 main M's that enthusiasts sought & that was the M3 & M5, simples


Well, the BMW range was much smaller back then too, so it wasn't quite so clear cut. Also, there was the Z3M (coupe and conv.), the old E24 M6 (635CSi in Europe), and even the 850CSi which was based on the M8 prototype and had an M-badged engine despite not having the badge on the rear.

The M division has changed it's focus over the years but it's still a sign of mechanical excellence and you'd have to be pretty brave to dismiss an M-badged car out of hand.


----------



## Matt B

For those M fans you should check out this months redline has featured an M3 made by www.manhart-racing.de
It has been fitted with a X6M engine and drivetrain - 707bhp and 210mph :lol:

well worth a look. Maybe those 80 grand super tractors have left a little legacy


----------



## garyc

Whatever the current roster, BMW M Division has had more 'hits' than has Audi with it's RS brand. I guess the crossovers conceived within brand marketing, rather than at the divsions (Quattro Gmbh and Motor Sport Division) have blurred this. Original RS2/4/6, R8, original M1 and all M3s and M5s are thoroughbreds, the rest are marketing mongrels. That doesn't make them bad cars, just nor pure to their claimed heritages.


----------



## kmpowell




----------



## leenx

I've got to say I think that looks stunning! I'm not a fan of BMW's but very very nice!


----------



## kmpowell

1st UK press car spotted in London - with its badges taped over...



















Looks quite menacing (IMO) against the North London background 8)


----------



## Neil

Taxi to the kerb please... :roll:


----------



## BLinky

shhhh... don't tell anyone but I agree, it can get away with it's silly looks in a city like london or manchester even, but try that in a yorkshire village ^^


----------



## kmpowell

All 3 colours now out in the wild - some first black pics have emerged:


----------



## jdn

I need to see one for real.

One of the few cars recently that actually makes me laugh out loud when I see pictures. Just does not look right, and is comically squat.


----------



## roddy

the more i see, the more i likeey,,, ( tho did see a very very nice black TTRS in Aberdeen the other day , maybe with some aftermarket stuff on it,,,,, and i dont even like mk2 s !! )


----------



## Kell

Has that black one got suspension from the X1?


----------



## ag

Someone has probably already mentionned it but it has a real 2002 tii vibe going on (hopefully minus the turbo lag!). I like it, a proper racer for the road. If petrol is still available by July they'll sell loads.


----------



## roddy

ag said:


> Someone has probably already mentionned it but it has a real 2002 tii vibe going on (hopefully minus the turbo lag!). I like it, a proper racer for the road. If petrol is still available by July they'll sell loads.


2002tii, ,, your are fair showing your age there mate !! :wink:


----------



## blagman

Very nice I like that 8)


----------



## Kell

ag said:


> Someone has probably already mentionned it but it has a real 2002 tii vibe going on (hopefully minus the turbo lag!). I like it, a proper racer for the road. If petrol is still available by July they'll sell loads.


I can kind of see what you mean. The new one is much, much more aggressive.


----------



## ag

Kell said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has probably already mentionned it but it has a real 2002 tii vibe going on (hopefully minus the turbo lag!). I like it, a proper racer for the road. If petrol is still available by July they'll sell loads.
> 
> 
> 
> I can kind of see what you mean. The new one is much, much more aggressive.
Click to expand...

I was thinking more of the racer, couldn't find a decent photo.

Most common colours for the road car were apparently White, Black and Orange!


----------



## clived

When the one Coupe originally came out there was rumour that there was going to be a Tii special edition - turned out to be a white couple with a stripe, with all the official BMW performance kit on it....


----------



## Charlie

Kell said:


>


Now that is a thing of beauty 

Charlie


----------



## senwar

kmpowell said:


> All 3 colours now out in the wild - some first black pics have emerged:


Saw this one in the flesh myself at the weekend:



















It looked nice, wide, and the CSL alloys (my fave ever alloys) made it stand out. It doesn't hit you like an M model should - however, the M3 just across the forecourt - looked very bland in comparison. It really surprised me. It may have been down to the colours (the M3 was red) but just didn't stand out enough. The 1M looked far more old skool M material. But just seemed to have something missing.

I'll be honest and say it looked better in the flesh than some of the press shots I've seen though


----------



## clived

Kev, where are you in terms of placing an order? My dealership is very vague on delivery dates - "between May and September" if I order now. What have you heard?

P.S. I agree - White 

P.P.S. Kev - you'll like this http://www.1addicts.com/forums/showthread.php?t=506766


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> Kev, where are you in terms of placing an order?


My deposit went down with a dealer in North Wales (where I got my current 1er from) at the end of November 2010. That apparently gave me the 3rd build slot in the big dealer group (Halliwell Jones). Internal spec sheets/prices were sent to me 2nd week of December so I could start picking my colour/spec etc. On Jan the 12th I had a call to say allocation, order numbers, and expected production & delivery dates were now available on the system, so I could actually place my order. At that point it was also revealed that the "limited production run" was no longer applicable. I decided not to go for it on that basis. I was told that a first week of May delivery date would be allocated if I ordered.

To be honest I've not had contact since, so I don't know if demand is still strong, or what position they are in. But worst case scenario I would guess is July delivery. If take-up has been slow, then May would still be achievable.

HTH


----------



## clived

...but they are only producing them for a few months.

However, for me, I want one because it's going to be great to drive. Officially a "limited run" or not, it's still going to be a relatively rare car. I understand that currently about half the UK slots are currently sold, but I'll check how much my salesperson lady knows before I order 

I think it's a pants reason for not getting one Kev - go on, you know you want to ;-)


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> ...but they are only producing them for a few months.
> 
> However, for me, I want one because it's going to be great to drive. Officially a "limited run" or not, it's still going to be a relatively rare car. I understand that currently about half the UK slots are currently sold, but I'll check how much my salesperson lady knows before I order
> 
> I think it's a pants reason for not getting one Kev - go on, you know you want to ;-)


That's certainly not what I was told about Europe. US build will be based on demand and slot availability through the dealer network, but in Europe there will be no limited run, and no limit on production. BMW have stated that production numbers aren't fixed but will be limited by the capacity at Liepzig during the run out of the E82 coupe before end of production in March/Apr next year.

So, if there is capacity, and demand they may make more than they have so far planned for within the current production schedules. They can in essence produce as many that are requested until the end of the model availability.

It's a great car and i'd love one dearly, and residually it would have been in the same vein as the M3 CSL if it had been limited numbers, but with no limited run or limited production run, those values will drop off massively, making the £45k price tag way too risky for my liking.


----------



## clived

Kev, I just put a call into BMW UK to ask the question. The guy went away for 5 minutes (so he wasn't just reading off a script or the computer) and confirmed that*only 450 1 M Coupes will be sold in the UK*.


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> Kev, I just put a call into BMW UK to ask the question. The guy went away for 5 minutes (so he wasn't just reading off a script or the computer) and confirmed that*only 450 1 M Coupes will be sold in the UK*.


What he's done there is given you a correct figure, however the reasoning behind it is [from what I've been told] slightly wrong.

450 are indeed _scheduled_ to be built until the end the 1st qtr next year, however [and this is where the grey area becomes clear] that number is a demand estimate for the Leipzig production plant, a figure based on demand estimates for other E82 models. So, if demand for the 1M becomes stronger (which it no doubt will) BMW have said they will build as many as they possibly can within the time frame, so that 450 is just an indicative projection of final 1M numbers, the reality could be much much more.

That's my understanding, and is what was relayed to me via the M-Power source inside Halliwell Jones.


----------



## clived

Well, you're not getting one, so demand will be just that little bit lower ;-)


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> Well, you're not getting one, so demand will be just that little bit lower ;-)


Indeed!


----------



## clived

Ordered  Due w/c 20th June.


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> Ordered  Due w/c 20th June.


Colour and Spec?


----------



## clived

Valencia Orange, with the no-choice of black leather with Kyalami orange stitching

The options are:
Comfort access
Windscreen with grey shade band
Folding, auto dimming ext. mirrors
Electric front seats + driver memory
Lumbar support, driver + front passenger
Seat heating front
Adaptive headlights
Professional Nav
Internet
Voice control
Bluetooth phone prep + telematics
DAB radio
Harman Kardon hifi
USB audio interface
Telephone USB audio interface
Mobile application preparation

I guess you know the other stuff that comes as standard


----------



## NaughTTy

[smiley=sunny.gif] Orange for the win [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## senwar

I specced one up myself yesterday.

Bloody pricey when you add on the usual options! Are there discounts to be had?

I would love one to be honest, but can't justify the cost. It comes out quite a lot more expensive the my Z4MC did, which really surprised me. Saying that, I did get about 6% off that - and that was prior to release.

Although I do keep looking at the pictures and thinking....


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> Valencia Orange, with the no-choice of black leather with Kyalami orange stitching
> 
> The options are:
> Comfort access
> Windscreen with grey shade band
> Folding, auto dimming ext. mirrors
> Electric front seats + driver memory
> Lumbar support, driver + front passenger
> Seat heating front
> Adaptive headlights
> Professional Nav
> Internet
> Voice control
> Bluetooth phone prep + telematics
> DAB radio
> Harman Kardon hifi
> USB audio interface
> Telephone USB audio interface
> Mobile application preparation
> 
> I guess you know the other stuff that comes as standard


Chirst Clive, that's pretty much entry level second hand R8 money!


----------



## clived

And if I wanted to pay £7k more for a 40+, 4 year old car, with 1 years warranty and no back seats, that'd maybe make some sense. But I don't


----------



## jdn

clived said:


> ...but they are only producing them for a few months.
> 
> However, for me, I want one because it's _going to be great to drive_. Officially a "limited run" or not, it's still going to be a relatively rare car. I understand that currently about half the UK slots are currently sold, but I'll check how much my salesperson lady knows before I order
> 
> I think it's a pants reason for not getting one Kev - go on, you know you want to ;-)


Let's hope so for that speculative outlay..


----------



## clived

Not really. I haven't bought it because I believe there will only be 450 bought into the country. I've bought it because I believe it will be an awesome drive.

My 135i is worth, according to the p/x figure I've been given, more than 50% of what I paid for it 3 years ago. I suspect that the 1M will have similar depreciation, and in reality if there end up being more, less or exactly 450 units, it won't really make a huge amount of difference. And if it does, I don't really care - I'm buying it to enjoy now, not worry about a couple of grand in three years time.

Oh, hang on. You mean you hope it's any good. If it is less fun to drive than my 135i, I will absolutely be gobsmaked. And obviously very pissed off  But I think it's a reasonble risk to take ;-)


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> I've bought it because I believe it will be an awesome drive.


You are a very lucky fella, Clive. I honestly wish I could bring myself to buy one, I really do. IMO they are by far the best small coupe currently available, with all the M trickery you come to expect from BMW, coupled with usable power and aggressive looks.

Enjoy! 8) ... although, you should have ordered Alpine White IMO.


----------



## W7 PMC

Nice one Clive, really looking forward to seeing it


----------



## clived

So, I can 100% confirm there will only be 450 1M Coupes for the UK.

I met the product manager for for 1 series today (coupe, hatchback, convertable and X1, and of course the 1M Coupe).

He is aware of the speculation but 100% confirmed to me that, as per all their comms from the first announcement of the car, only 450 are coming to the UK. There will be a plaque (which I saw both in his hand, and fixed inside the car) on the ashtray cover with "1 of 450" engraved on it.

Other markets may or may not get more cars than they are currently allocated during the 11 month production run, but for the UK that is absolutely definitely it.

I saw a car in Valencia Orange, and one in white today. Actually the white looked better than I expcected, and would certainly be ok to live with, but it hides the lines and fat arches of the car too much, so I'm sticking with the orange, but have added privacy glass to my order - both the cars had it today and it looked good.


----------



## clived




----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> So, I can 100% confirm there will only be 450 1M Coupes for the UK.
> 
> I met the product manager for for 1 series today (coupe, hatchback, convertable and X1, and of course the 1M Coupe).
> 
> He is aware of the speculation but 100% confirmed to me that, as per all their comms from the first announcement of the car, only 450 are coming to the UK. There will be a plaque (which I saw both in his hand, and fixed inside the car) on the ashtray cover with "1 of 450" engraved on it.
> 
> Other markets may or may not get more cars than they are currently allocated during the 11 month production run, but for the UK that is absolutely definitely it.
> 
> I saw a car in Valencia Orange, and one in white today. Actually the white looked better than I expcected, and would certainly be ok to live with, but it hides the lines and fat arches of the car too much, so I'm sticking with the orange, but have added privacy glass to my order - both the cars had it today and it looked good.


Thanks for the info Clive, interesting stuff indeed, you lucky bugger getting an invite to BMW HQ, how did you swing that? So, armed with your info I contacted my dealer again yesterday and told him to ask his Mpower contact. His reply by email this morning says that the press cars (the two you have pictured) have that badge in them as they were built before the decision was made. The option for an extension by BMW apparently still exists(?!?), so it'll be interesting to see if the first cars delivered in the UK have the badge fitted to them.

I still maintain that Alpine white looks stunning, I look at those pictures and they make me want to go and confirm my build slot! Totally aggressive and stunning and for only £42k with my options fitted, make it a complete 'nobrainer' choice over the TTRS! 8)


----------



## clived

As so often Kev it isn't what you know, it is who ;-)

As I said, I met the product manager responsible for the 1M. He had a 3rd plaque in his had. They are going in the car, the decision is made. Sure, the UK has the option to ask for more cars (and other geographies might ask for more than their current allocation) but it is one they aren't going to take. It is a local decision, and I've talked to the man who makes it. That's it. Your contact isn't wrong - there was an option and I'm sure the M guys would be happy to see more sold in the UK, but the product manager was clear - they have always said there will be 450 for the UK. He is aware of the speculation, and he wants the plaque to put an end to the speculation.

The white did look good - it just isn't for me. If your only concern is still the number that are going to be sold in the UK, I think it is time you reinstated your order. We can start a club ;-)


----------



## jdn

Are you buying it for its presumed driving ability or the number being made?

What come back will you have if BMW change their mind?


----------



## clived

jdn said:


> Are you buying it for its presumed driving ability or the number being made?
> 
> What come back will you have if BMW change their mind?


Who are you asking, me or Kev?

If it is me, I refer you to my previous comment in this thread: "I've bought it because I believe it will be an awesome drive".

As for Kev, I guess the fact that he cancelled his order when he thought there was a possibility that there might be more that 450 answers that one.

As to what comeback, obviously none, but having looked the man in the eye, shook his hand and fondled the plaque he had with him, I don't forsee an issue.


----------



## jdn

Well, good luck on both counts.


----------



## Guest

Still looks like a dog's breakfast :lol:

Sure it will be good to drive though, enjoy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## senwar

clived said:


>


I have to say - that looks awful.

If it had 'No X of 450' fair enough, but that plate just looks tacky.

Sorry (not detracting from the motor as I think it looks/will be awesome).

*EDIT - Actually - unless I read that wrong and that is actually number one of 450?


----------



## clived

Unfortunately, with so many people casting doubt on the limited number coming into the UK, it was a step James felt he had to take to force the point home.


----------



## W7 PMC

Looks stuning Clive, was just drolling over the piccies on PH.

Can't wait to get closer to one. When is yours expected to arrive?


----------



## clived

You can come and have a look Paul, but only if you promise to keep your drool to yourself 

20-something of June.


----------



## clived




----------



## jampott

"market leader".

Interesting spin. Other companies might argue that the "market leader" is the "biggest seller" in the sector - but by limiting the run to "just" 450, I doubt the 1 series M coupe will be able to grab that crown.

It actually looks better in Clive's shots than the marketing ones - slightly less toy-like and strangely proportioned. I'm sure it'll go like stink, but it just leaves me a little underwhelmed from a looks perspective. Not really anything to make me go "wow".

For that money, I want some looks to go along with my performance! :lol:


----------



## gcp

clived said:


> Valencia Orange, with the no-choice of black leather with Kyalami orange stitching
> 
> The options are:
> Comfort access
> Windscreen with grey shade band
> Folding, auto dimming ext. mirrors
> Electric front seats + driver memory
> Lumbar support, driver + front passenger
> Seat heating front
> Adaptive headlights
> Professional Nav
> Internet
> Voice control
> Bluetooth phone prep + telematics
> DAB radio
> Harman Kardon hifi
> USB audio interface
> Telephone USB audio interface
> Mobile application preparation
> 
> I guess you know the other stuff that comes as standard


Nice spec Clive, will be interesting to hear how it compares to the 135


----------



## jampott

What's "Comfort Access", Clive?

Is that like a padded door frame so you don't hurt yourself? :lol:


----------



## clived

In the unlikely event your question was serious Tim, it's keyless entry and keyless start. Well, that's not quite true, you do need the key with you, but locking and unlocking is through touching the door handle, and starting / stopping the engine is via ther start / stop button


----------



## TTMBTT

This car must have the most uncomfortable driving seat i have EVER sat in , after about one - two hours
of driving my ribs felt as though i had been given a good kicking. Anyone else had the same problem. By
the way i am slightly built and did not expect this from such a marque.


----------



## jampott

TTMBTT said:


> This car must have the most uncomfortable driving seat i have EVER sat in , after about one - two hours
> of driving my ribs felt as though i had been given a good kicking. Anyone else had the same problem. By
> the way i am slightly built and did not expect this from such a marque.


I have my own padding. :lol:


----------



## clived

TTMBTT said:


> This car must have the most uncomfortable driving seat i have EVER sat in , after about one - two hours
> of driving my ribs felt as though i had been given a good kicking. Anyone else had the same problem. By
> the way i am slightly built and did not expect this from such a marque.


Wow, where did you manage to blag a drive in excess of two hours in a 1M?

As someone who has driven well over 40K miles in my 135i, which has, save the colour and the orange stitching, the same very comfortable seats as the 1M, with lumbar support, adjustable side-bolsters and multi-way electric adjustment, I can only assume that you didn't spend much time setting them before you managed to drive the 1M for hours...


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> In the unlikely event your question was serious Tim, it's keyless entry and keyless start. Well, that's not quite true, you do need the key with you, but locking and unlocking is through touching the door handle, and starting / stopping the engine is via ther start / stop button


Fair play to you for doing it Clive, I certainly couldn't ever bring myself to spend nearly £7,500 on options for a £40k car. Apart from Chrome Line, CD Changer prep, High Beam Assist, and Ski Bag prep, you've ticked every option going! 

p.s. Have you seen the pics of the first AW customer car that was delivered in Switzerland? Stunning! 8)


----------



## clived

Kev, yeah, I know ;-) I like toys and I do quite a lot of miles - 130 mile round trip if I'm in the office, 400+ miles in a day not unheard of for a meeting or two, so I like to be entertained and comfy. I also plan to keep it at least three years.

And yes, I'm on 1addicts a lot more than I'm on here!


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> Kev, yeah, I know ;-) I like toys and I do quite a lot of miles - 130 mile round trip if I'm in the office, 400+ miles in a day not unheard of for a meeting or two, so I like to be entertained and comfy. I also plan to keep it at least three years.
> 
> And yes, I'm on 1addicts a lot more than I'm on here!


My dealer was on the phone to me yesterday asking if I'd changed my mind - I got the distinct impression he is struggling to fill his allocation, and he was still quoting a May delivery! I went through the configurator again and my spec comes out at a few quid over £42k. I'm still VERY tempted, but I know deep down that it's not a good financial decision for a short term (12 mth) buy, so I'm going to hold out for a lightly used or demo car. Out of interest do you know of anybody who has managed to get any discount? (With all those options surely you did?!?).


----------



## Kell

Autocar review:

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/Fir ... M-/256701/


----------



## kmpowell

The first UK Press car reviews are appearing online...

http://cars.uk.msn.com/reviews/articles ... =157557472

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/road-tests/ ... s-m-coupe/


----------



## jampott

kmpowell said:


> The first UK Press car reviews are appearing online...
> 
> http://cars.uk.msn.com/reviews/articles ... =157557472
> 
> http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/road-tests/ ... s-m-coupe/


Sounds like you've missed a trick there, Kev.


----------



## kmpowell

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first UK Press car reviews are appearing online...
> 
> http://cars.uk.msn.com/reviews/articles ... =157557472
> 
> http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/road-tests/ ... s-m-coupe/
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you've missed a trick there, Kev.
Click to expand...

The car, yes. Financially, no.

Cancelled orders all over the country for various reasons - the main one being residual GFV's being quoted by BMW are horrendous. I look at the Alpine white and lust heavily, but then I think of the hit I would have to take in the first 12-18 months and it cancels out the lust.

I'm holding out to see what used values are going to be like in 3-6 months time.


----------



## clived

A somewhat postive review in Top Gear. And some lovely Valencia Orange photos... Be interesting to see how long the remaining allocation lasts now the news has a big big circulation mag.


----------



## kmpowell

They're flooding in now - and they're all good. 

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/carreviews ... _coup.html

http://www.autocar.co.uk/CarReviews/Fir ... -M/257077/


----------



## jampott

Why are the GFV's so horrendous?

Worse than a regular 1 series?!


----------



## kmpowell

jampott said:


> Why are the GFV's so horrendous?
> 
> Worse than a regular 1 series?!


BMW took a massive beating on their GFV's when the 'credit crunch' set in. They were previously projecting 40-45% (sometimes even 50% on niche cars!) GFV's, which made new 'nice' car purchase worthwhile for the frequent car changer (me). Nowadays those values have plummeted. My spec 1M it comes out at a shade over £42k, and after 4 years they are projecting (based on 8k miles per annum) my final GFV payment to be about £14,500, which is about 35%. Given I change cars quite regularly, that makes me buying a new one financial suicide, the negative equity after 12-18 months is going to be HUGE. It's a massive shame to be honest as I am desperate for one!

It's not just BMW though,I got a quote on the RS3 and I was projected a whisper over £10k after 4 years!


----------



## clived

Hmmm. The p/x price on my 135i is a shade over 50% what I paid for it 3 years ago...


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> Hmmm. The p/x price on my 135i is a shade over 50% what I paid for it 3 years ago...


To p/x price given for mine was £17.5k which isn't bad considering the purchase price was £28k 2.5 yrs ago.

It's figures such as yours and mine that make me very cautious about why they are offering such low GFV's on the 1M. :?


----------



## clived

Kev, surely those 450-50% GFV numbers were for 3 years, so comparing against a 4 year number doesn't really make sense to me.

For me a low GFV just means a bigger deposit should I decide to sell, or a smaller final payment.


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> Kev, surely those 450-50% GFV numbers were for 3 years.


No, for 4. The market has shifted hugely over the past 2-3 years.


----------



## clived

My subscribers edition of Evo just dropped onto the doormat. There is a lot of 1M content:

16 page group test vs Cayman R, Nissan 370ZGT and TTRS. The 1M and Cayman get 5 stars, 370 4 1/2, TTRS 4 stars. The test included their traditional lap times round Bedford Autodrome's West circuit - Cayman 1.25.5, 1M, 1.25.9, 370Z 1.27.1, TTRS, 1.27.3. Summary quote: "The 1-series M sets a new benchmark for only-car, multi-purpose, real-life ability and desireability".

3 page 1M vs E92 M3 - "The M3 is an absolutely wonderful thing. The 1M is even better".


----------



## kmpowell

clived said:


> My subscribers edition of Evo just dropped onto the doormat. There is a lot of 1M content:
> 
> 16 page group test vs Cayman R, Nissan 370ZGT and TTRS. The 1M and Cayman get 5 stars, 370 4 1/2, TTRS 4 stars. The test included their traditional lap times round Bedford Autodrome's West circuit - Cayman 1.25.5, 1M, 1.25.9, 370Z 1.27.1, TTRS, 1.27.3. Summary quote: "The 1-series M sets a new benchmark for only-car, multi-purpose, real-life ability and desireability".
> 
> 3 page 1M vs E92 M3 - "The M3 is an absolutely wonderful thing. The 1M is even better".


Stop it Clive - I'm really struggling here not to let my heart rule my head!

I had my dealer on the phone last night offering me a 'used' car (200 miles on the clock) with £5k of options on it, for the list of the base car (£40,020). God I'm tempted, but I'm going to stay strong I think!


----------



## NaughTTy

kmpowell said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> My subscribers edition of Evo just dropped onto the doormat. There is a lot of 1M content:
> 
> 16 page group test vs Cayman R, Nissan 370ZGT and TTRS. The 1M and Cayman get 5 stars, 370 4 1/2, TTRS 4 stars. The test included their traditional lap times round Bedford Autodrome's West circuit - Cayman 1.25.5, 1M, 1.25.9, 370Z 1.27.1, TTRS, 1.27.3. Summary quote: "The 1-series M sets a new benchmark for only-car, multi-purpose, real-life ability and desireability".
> 
> 3 page 1M vs E92 M3 - "The M3 is an absolutely wonderful thing. The 1M is even better".
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it Clive - I'm really struggling here not to let my heart rule my head!
> 
> I had my dealer on the phone last night offering me a 'used' car (200 miles on the clock) with £5k of options on it, for the list of the base car (£40,020). God I'm tempted, but I'm going to stay strong I think!
Click to expand...

Just do it Kev - you only live once mate


----------



## fut1a

I like it and i like the 1 series so much that i drive one.

I bought a mk1 TT when they first came out and i bought a mk 2 when they fist came out, and now i want to replace the 1 series bexause it's over 3 years old, but i do not know what to replace it with. Nothing is really appealing to me so i am waiting to see the new 1 series which is out later this year before i decide. In my 20 odd years of driving i have never considered replacing a car with the same model ever, and if it was not for the new model coming out i would have replaced it with another 1 series when it was 3 years old.


----------



## kmpowell

NaughTTy said:


> Just do it Kev - you only live once mate


I said that when I got the TVR... :roll:


----------



## kmpowell

Auto Express vidoe review now online:


----------



## blagman

kmpowell said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> My subscribers edition of Evo just dropped onto the doormat. There is a lot of 1M content:
> 
> 16 page group test vs Cayman R, Nissan 370ZGT and TTRS. The 1M and Cayman get 5 stars, 370 4 1/2, TTRS 4 stars. The test included their traditional lap times round Bedford Autodrome's West circuit - Cayman 1.25.5, 1M, 1.25.9, 370Z 1.27.1, TTRS, 1.27.3. Summary quote: "The 1-series M sets a new benchmark for only-car, multi-purpose, real-life ability and desireability".
> 
> 3 page 1M vs E92 M3 - "The M3 is an absolutely wonderful thing. The 1M is even better".
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it Clive - I'm really struggling here not to let my heart rule my head!
> 
> I had my dealer on the phone last night offering me a 'used' car (200 miles on the clock) with £5k of options on it, for the list of the base car (£40,020). God I'm tempted, but I'm going to stay strong I think!
Click to expand...

That deal is just so tempting well done for doing the sensible thing


----------



## kmpowell

blagman said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> My subscribers edition of Evo just dropped onto the doormat. There is a lot of 1M content:
> 
> 16 page group test vs Cayman R, Nissan 370ZGT and TTRS. The 1M and Cayman get 5 stars, 370 4 1/2, TTRS 4 stars. The test included their traditional lap times round Bedford Autodrome's West circuit - Cayman 1.25.5, 1M, 1.25.9, 370Z 1.27.1, TTRS, 1.27.3. Summary quote: "The 1-series M sets a new benchmark for only-car, multi-purpose, real-life ability and desireability".
> 
> 3 page 1M vs E92 M3 - "The M3 is an absolutely wonderful thing. The 1M is even better".
> 
> 
> 
> Stop it Clive - I'm really struggling here not to let my heart rule my head!
> 
> I had my dealer on the phone last night offering me a 'used' car (200 miles on the clock) with £5k of options on it, for the list of the base car (£40,020). God I'm tempted, but I'm going to stay strong I think!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That deal is just so tempting well done for doing the sensible thing
Click to expand...

It was the sensible thing, and even though it's a huge discount, dealers are predicting used cars to be worth around £35k in 6mths time! But, then another dealer rang me back with details of two cancelled orders (due to poor GFV quotations) that arrived today.










The Alpine White one is pretty much my perfect spec and could be mine by the end of the week if I wanted...

Must resist, must resist... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## richieshore

Saw a black one down Cardiff bay yesterday and must say it looks much better in the flesh, sounded lovely too. Could be a good buy in 6 months for 35k!


----------



## leenx

3 page 1M vs E92 M3 - "The M3 is an absolutely wonderful thing. The 1M is even better".[/quote]
Stop it Clive - I'm really struggling here not to let my heart rule my head!

I had my dealer on the phone last night offering me a 'used' car (200 miles on the clock) with £5k of options on it, for the list of the base car (£40,020). God I'm tempted, but I'm going to stay strong I think![/quote]

That deal is just so tempting well done for doing the sensible thing [/quote]
It was the sensible thing, and even though it's a huge discount, dealers are predicting used cars to be worth around £35k in 6mths time! But, then another dealer rang me back with details of two cancelled orders (due to poor GFV quotations) that arrived today.










The Alpine White one is pretty much my perfect spec and could be mine by the end of the week if I wanted...

Must resist, must resist... [smiley=bomb.gif][/quote]

Do it Do it Do it!!! Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## jonah

richieshore said:


> Saw a black one down Cardiff bay yesterday and must say it looks much better in the flesh, sounded lovely too. Could be a good buy in 6 months for 35k!


Surely that's just the VAT though?


----------



## blagman

I would have caved in by now :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

jonah said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a black one down Cardiff bay yesterday and must say it looks much better in the flesh, sounded lovely too. Could be a good buy in 6 months for 35k!
> 
> 
> 
> Surely that's just the VAT though?
Click to expand...

Indeed;
Total price (to my own spec); £ 41,850.00
Net price; £ 34,875.00
VAT 20%; £ 6,975.00

BMW are only offering £14k GFV on it after 4 years, so I think the £35k after 6 months is very optimistic, that is unless people are in such negative equity they cannot afford to sell! Trust me when I say that there are cancelled orders cropping up every day. Ring around 5 dealers and chances are 2/3 out of the 5 could get you one for July delivery. Only this morning my local dealer rang me and told me he just had a cancelled order about to go into 'confirm build' this afternoon (the point where deposits are unable to be refunded).

It's all a bit too risky for me.


----------



## jonah

You'd of thought with the limited run of 450 the GFV would be atleast 50% of the value after 4 years


----------



## Fictorious

Whilst it is a limited run I think its a bit of a divisive car that will not appeal to all prospective M car buyers.

£14k is just silly though, a 57 plate 135i M Sport will run you ~£17k privately still.


----------



## clived

Traded my 135i yesterday (for just over 50% of what I paid for it, after 37 months...). Agonising two weeks wait (fingers crossed) for the 1M. Looks like I'll be V8 powered for a little while - which will at least make the 1M seem very economical!


----------



## kmpowell

Used cars appearing already.

http://www.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk/bmwauc/detai ... NzU0NTM%3D


----------



## clived

I've just used my invoice to work out what this car would have cost. The only thing I don't know the price of that this car has is the cd changer prep.

All the below in £.

1M base 38660
Adaptive Headlights 290
Bluetooth phone prep + telematics 545
BMW Assist 0
BMW Assist online portal 0
CD changer preparation ?
Comfort Access 470 
DAB digital radio 320
Elec Fr Seats + Driver Memory 910 
Ext. mirrors - folding. auto dimming 245 
High-beam Assistant 110
Metallic paint 515
Prof nav 2010

*Basic cost: 44075 + cd changer prep*

However, to take delivery of this as a new car, you'd also need:

Number plates 25
Delivery 700
1st reg fee 55
Fuel 51
RFL 580

*Total extras: 1411*

*Grand total: £45486 + cd changer prep*

So at £44,995 it isn't £2k off. However, for the sake of saving £500, I'd rather have a brand new one.


----------



## kmpowell

For those that missed it:






8)


----------



## kmpowell

Autocar roadtest data comparison, looking at the in gear times...

*BMW 1M*
*30-50mph in 3rd/4th* 2.4 / 3.3 sec
*40-60mph in 4th/5th* 3.2 / 3.8 sec
*50-70mph in 5th* 4.0 sec

Other cars for comparison...

*Porsche 911 3.8 GT3 RS*
*30-50mph in 3rd/4th* 2.6 / 3.6 sec
*40-60mph in 4th/5th* 3.4 / 4.6 sec
*50-70mph in 5th* 4.3 sec

*Audi R8 4.2 V8 FSI *
*30-50mph in 3rd/4th* 3.0 / 4.1 sec
*40-60mph in 4th/5th* 3.8 / 5.1 sec
*50-70mph in 5th* 4.9 sec

*Audi R8 5.2 V10 FSI *
*30-50mph in 3rd/4th* 2.7 / 3.4 sec
*40-60mph in 4th/5th* 3.3 / 4.3 sec
*50-70mph in 5th* 4.3 sec

*BMW M3 4.0 V8*
*30-50mph in 3rd/4th* 3.1 / 4.3 sec
*40-60mph in 4th/5th* 4.1 / 5.2 sec
*50-70mph in 5th* 5.0 sec

*Ferrari F430 4.3 V8 F1*
*30-50mph in 3rd/4th* 2.4 / 3.6 sec
*40-60mph in 4th/5th* 3.0 / 4.4 sec
*50-70mph in 5th* 3.9 sec

*Nissan GT-R 3.8 V6 Black Edition*
*30-50mph in 3rd/4th* 2.3 / 3.3 sec
*40-60mph in 4th/5th* 2.8 / 3.9 sec
*50-70mph in 5th* 3.5 sec

*Aston Martin DBS 5.9 V12*
*30-50mph in 3rd/4th* 2.6 / 3.2 sec
*40-60mph in 4th/5th* 3.2 / 4.1 sec
*50-70mph in 5th* 4.1 sec

Seriously impressive... 8)


----------

